# Freelined live shrimp in the surf?



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

Any of ya'll ever freeline live shrimp in the surf in the early AM or late PM for trout or whatever is biting? Always did well with this method in Texas and just wondering if anyone down there has tried this method.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

never tried it but i bet it will work


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

idk about trout in the surf but on a calm day i bet you could ouck up some pomps or reds


----------



## Cheeseburger_in_paradise (May 16, 2009)

In my experience of freelining live shrimp the ladyfish take them. I have caught a few pomps, reds, and large whitings; however most of the time it's ladyfish.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

did that in my youth on the pier under the lights for specs.


----------

